# Coast HP1 flashlight



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2014)

if you don't have one of these you need to order two. 


got it as a gift for Christmas. it runs off of one AA battery and has a clip on it. To change the light you pull or push on the lens area and it will quickly change. Small enough to put in your mouth if you have to and not break your teeth, bright enough for most jobs you would use a flashlight that size for and really has more light than the old huge 3D cell maglight Ive been lugging around the last 10 years. 

for 10 bucks each I may order everyone in the family one and me another one. 


http://www.amazon.com/Coast-HP1-Foc...d=1419830229&sr=8-1&keywords=coast+flashlight


T


----------



## 660griz (Dec 29, 2014)

Done. Thanks. 
Wish I had looked sooner. Bought a 250 lm at Academy for around $38 on Saturday. I could have had 3 of these.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

Home depot has 300 lumen headlights for
$10.00 right now....Christmas close out...

I got 2.........


----------



## 660griz (Dec 30, 2014)

I may go broke buying $10 lights.


----------



## mikelogg (Dec 30, 2014)

Bought 4.


----------



## Chas (Dec 30, 2014)

*5*

ordered 5, Thanks!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 4, 2015)

did ya'll get them? how did you like them?

T


----------



## 660griz (Jan 5, 2015)

I got mine.(2 ea.) I think it is my new favorite EDC light. Carried it around all weekend. Forgot it was there until needed. Awesome little light.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 6, 2015)

I got one.  I love the flood light, would be a great blood tracking light.  I don't think it is quite 220 lumens though, more like 150 or less, but still bright enough to see 50 yards or so clearly.


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2015)

Those Coast lights really are impressive !!!!!!



I ordered one for everyone in my family.


We already have a supply of AA rechargeable batteries that will work great.


You can beat this deal.....200# lumens with belt clip for under $10.


----------

